# What do you think??



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, so I've been throwing this idea around for a while now and I have to ask people before i make a decision whether or not to go ahead with this idea(mainly cause of the last disaster:angry: ).

Being a big fan of Diedliest Warrior, and having watched how the Tactica forum runs I have an idea to bring a sort of competitiino here to the RPG thread. In short we would each get bout 400 points to create a warrior from a standard Codex of your choosing and present him into a tournement of sorts.

Then each warrior would battle using the combat simulator and ssee who turns out victorious using standard 40k rules. The winner is then considered the _*Deadliest 40k warrior of them all, mauhahahahaha*_:biggrin:. 

Ahem, anyway, what do you think?? :wink:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I think this probably should be in one of the other 40k boards. It's not Roleplaying is it? Would get more interested in the General 40k Board. 

Run a spell check aswell.


----------



## facelessone (Jan 18, 2010)

*sub game*

it ok ,i like deathrace 40000 all bikes trucks tanks and so on.Doing flat out race,last man standing ..just think necromunda-40K-gorkamorka..


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

As AoB said, such an idea doesn't truly fall into the realm of the role-playing forums as there isn't much that can be done in character with the persona created and more akin to mathammer than anything. 

I'm going to ask a candid question here and I don't mean it in an antagonistic/condescending, more of just something that has nagged at me for a while-

What is so wrong with running a straight-forward, storyline based rp for a small group of players that don't control an entire army or squad- only a single character that learns and grows (isn't uber bad-arse right out the gates) through the actual unfolding of the storyline and interaction? Something that focuses as much on the building of the actual personality of the characters as it does upon the conflicts and pitfalls that come their way.

I can understand wanting to be 'different' in your ideas and style of play, but that doesn't mean that you have to remake the wheel so to say. You can take a base idea and make it your own by altering the details and the setting into something else. Such as take the concept from the movie 'Saving Private Ryan'- 

A group of young PDF guardsmen/women, led by a slightly older veteran sergeant npc, is charged with the task of tracking down the wayward fifth son of the planetary governor on a world gripped by an ork invasion. The governor suffered an assassination attempt that saw to the deaths of his four other children and has left him at the brink of death- if the last son is not found then the govern ship of the world would pass to the secondary house of the world- a serpentine and slimy family, known for its hedonistic views and viciousness to those few who found themselves bound in service, who has lusted over the power in the segmentum for decades and would stress the fragile populace even more than they already are.

The son of the governor had argued with his father the last time they were together- stating that he would not sit by idle while others fought for their world. He was last known to have stolen a uniform and secreted/bribed his way onto a small troop transport of the Imperial Guard headed for the front lines farther south.

See? The concept is there but the details have been altered to fit into a 40k theme. You already have the 'bones' of the storyline laid out as well, with some alterations of course.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

You're idea sounds like a 40k version of Pit Fighter on the forum. In fact I'd say go to the Pit Fighter section in the Warhammer Fantasy and look at how they've done it before you do anything.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm all in for the saving private Hawkespur (or whatever the governor is called)

And i can understand that the deadliest warrior thing would be fun and all, it's not rp.
I don't know where else to put it though.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Akatsuki13 said:


> You're idea sounds like a 40k version of Pit Fighter on the forum. In fact I'd say go to the Pit Fighter section in the Warhammer Fantasy and look at how they've done it before you do anything.


40k has its own version, more or less, in the Tactica Wars subforum. Coincidentally, that is very likely the place Emporershand got this idea from.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

It could've been a nice idea but it simply doesn't fit in as a rolepalying thread. Personally because I do not own a single codex officially (although I have all of them on my computer) and because I never played table top I really don't know how to create a character with the help of the codex although I could find out I guess.

Anyway, nice idea but its not a roleplay.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Emperorshand, I enjoyed your tau roleplay. It focussed on storytelling and character development. Your more recent threads like _Total War_ onward and such are just too oriented on this notion of strategy gaming, combat calculating and whatnot. It`s not really Roleplaying as most see it. 

If you ran a thread more like _For the Greater Good_ I`d be far more inclined to join. Have a plot thought out with a little leeway for change based on character decisions, and let players create a character and interact with others. That`s what Roleplaying is.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I just want someone to create something cool i can join.

There haven't been any proper roleplays to join in ages. (Lie.)

Strategy games in all its glory, but i'd rather play a roleplay, for now at least.
Oh, and this idea should really go into the tactica wars.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I agree Angel, however I'll be honest I didn't know where it would fit in and since most of the people i play with are here I figured this would be ok; again it was more a questionaire. 

As darkreveer put it i did take some things from Tacticae Wars but also from watching to many Deadliest Warrior episodes(muhahaahah, I'm such a nerd :grin: ). Thank you for that advice, i shall look into another area that might be suitable for this idea.

Euphrati that is a fair question. To answer it I'm simply bored with that style. Sure it's traditional, and i love role playing with a good character but it's just that everyone else does that style. It's been overkilled, and I'm trying to bring new idea's in while keeping to the storylines that I design. Least to say it's kind of hit and miss. Though being honest I'm just going to return to that style for a time. 

Serpion5 you have a valid point, and it was fun except three people were on vacation, and timing was bad. Thats not a bad idea though, i think I shall return to the idea only with my storyline for alittle heresy that i wrote last night. Thank Serpion5, i owe ya.

Well anyway, if any of you have anyother thought on this I'd high appriciate reading them thanks a bunch.


----------

